

College Humor Destroys Instagram In 3 Minutes - frankphilips
http://www.businessinsider.com/college-humor-instagram-parody-2012-12

======
btilly
The FAQ requests that we link to the actual story, and not to the blogspam.

~~~
antidoh
Flagged for that reason. There is nothing there except a link.

